# Problems and fixes



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm not so sure about the extent to which Rockler screens item reviews. I've submitted a less-than-glowing review of at least one product and it was posted as-is.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

maybe you can post a picture of the broken seam on yours rather than the stock photo from rocklers website?

I would be interested to see the culprit.

thanks for the review


----------



## bpalmer60 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have that thing to and it split at the seam just as yours did. Some Rockler products are fine and some not so fine. I just applied 200MPH tape around mine to use it.


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

I would just mount a dial indicator to a block of wood with some magnets instead. That way you can see the how much you actually move the fence. It would be cheaper too.


----------



## captferd (Nov 6, 2011)

Purplev at the present I have it glued back together. Just didnt think about taking a picture, sorry. Posted rocklers so those that dont have would know what Im talking about. Thanks for the suggestion Ill be sure to update it when it breaks again.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I got one. Broke in the same place.Thank heavens for duct tape.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

I bot one years ago and sent it back as the magnets were weak.
better devices can be made DIY


----------



## captferd (Nov 6, 2011)

It looks like its been over 2 years since this first posted and the walmart super glue is still holding. Just hope I havent jinxst it.


----------



## captferd (Nov 6, 2011)

captferd said:


> It looks like its been over 2 years since this first posted and the walmart super glue is still holding. Just hope I havent jinxst it.


To this date 12/9/2022 it hasnt come apart and still works fine.


----------

